# Stingray Whizzer!



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2010)

So here is the only motorized bike I got in the collection I just bought. This of course is not a Stingray frame but a '60 model 26" cantilever frame that was made to look like a Stingray. It has an amateur paint job that looks ok but the guy appears to have did everything right otherwise. I was told the motor was run one time but then he drained the gas because this sat in his living room. This one too will have to find a new home though because I'd rather pedal! v/r Shawn


----------

